# My new dog



## Mrs. Robinson (Jul 16, 2019)

Today I went and picked up my new dog,Gigi. I didn`t plan on taking her until we move in a few weeks,but my friend who runs the rescue where she has been,begged me to take her early as they are running out of space. I picked her up and knew immediately that she needed a bath,so I stopped at the feed store that has a Do-It-Yourself dogwash and gave her a bath. She now smells A LOT better-and it also became apparent that she had fleas. I am lucky enough to not have a flea problem whatsoever,so I went in and purchased flea drops. She is (so far) even better than I expected. Such a good,good dog. She is mostly Great Pyrenees and maybe Lab? Her tail is very curled though,so not sure what that would be.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 16, 2019)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> Today I went and picked up my new dog,Gigi. I didn`t plan on taking her until we move in a few weeks,but my friend who runs the rescue where she has been,begged me to take her early as they are running out of space. I picked her up and knew immediately that she needed a bath,so I stopped at the feed store that has a Do-It-Yourself dogwash and gave her a bath. She now smells A LOT better-and it also became apparent that she had fleas. I am lucky enough to not have a flea problem whatsoever,so I went in and purchased flea drops. She is (so far) even better than I expected. Such a good,good dog. She is mostly Great Pyrenees and maybe Lab? Her tail is very curled though,so not sure what that would be.View attachment 72740


She's a beauty! Wish you all a long and loving relationship.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jul 16, 2019)

She's gorgeous!!   Congrats to you and to Gigi.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 16, 2019)

Beautiful girl Mrs. R., glad that she's a good dog and you're very kind to rescue her.  Spitz breeds have very curly tails, but I'm guessing that would have been the father since they're not nearly as big as a Great Pyrenees.  Big hug for your new doggie!


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 16, 2019)

Moving?  Not out of Lake County I hope?  You are my only contact in my childhood home.  I'll never forget my little cat fishing trips on the lake or the site of Mt. konocti on a evening...


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 16, 2019)

So happy for you. That is one beautiful dog. Do you know how old she is? Did you name her or did she come with her name? Wishing you and Gigi the best life has to offer.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 16, 2019)

What a gorgeous girl.  Congratulations to all of you on your expanded family.  ♥


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jul 16, 2019)

She turned 2 years old in April. Gigi is her original name. She belonged to a woman who just let her roam and she started hanging out at a neighbor`s house. They had a bunch of kids,and they apparently covered her in glue or paint-they never did determine what it was. Orphan Dog,a local rescue,rescued her,had her coat all shaved down and she has lived there for a year with no adopters. When I told my friend I wanted her,she suddenly got bombarded with lots of adoption apps for her,but when she saw us meet for the first time,she knew she was meant to be mine.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jul 16, 2019)

No Jim, just moving about a mile away.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 16, 2019)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> No Jim, just moving about a mile away.


Good for you.  Anyone who moves from Gods country is a little crazy.  I love your area...


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jul 16, 2019)

Pretty sure we are here for good,Jim. It IS beautiful here-just the fires are a little (lot) scary. But every place has something...


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 16, 2019)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> Pretty sure we are here for good,Jim. It IS beautiful here-just the fires are a little (lot) scary. But every place has something...


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jul 16, 2019)

[/QUOTE]


AZ Jim said:


> Moving?  Not out of Lake County I hope?  You are my only contact in my childhood home.  I'll never forget my little cat fishing trips on the lake or the site of Mt. konocti on a evening.
> 
> I am looking for homes for my husband`s boss to buy and just ran across this. It`s a house on 6th St. in Lakeport,which I`ll bet is somewhere near where you lived. It has a beautiful view of Konocti....


----------



## Keesha (Jul 16, 2019)

You can really see the Great Pyrenees in her. 
She’s a beautiful looking dog.


----------



## Lara (Jul 16, 2019)

she's stunning!


----------



## nan (Jul 16, 2019)

Lovely looking dog, wishing you many happy days together.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 16, 2019)

Congratulations on your new family member!


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 17, 2019)

She is a gorgeous creature, Mrs. Robinson.  I am still looking for a new doggie.  I know I will find the right one for me.

How did she like the dogwash?  How did you get her up into the tub?


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 17, 2019)

Hope Gigi and Jezebel will get along.


----------



## toffee (Jul 17, 2019)

she is just beautiful -give her the love and attention she will love u back -- enjoy rescue dogs all need homes usually without young kids -I have worked in uk == for RSPCA .. animal org … I did home inspections for adopting cats dogs ect ..


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jul 17, 2019)

Gigi is a beautiful dog,she probably senses she is now in a home where she will be well loved&cared for
Congrats to you&your family Sue


----------



## Ronni (Jul 17, 2019)

Gigi is beautiful.  Good for you for rescuing!


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jul 17, 2019)

Butterfly said:


> She is a gorgeous creature, Mrs. Robinson.  I am still looking for a new doggie.  I know I will find the right one for me.
> 
> How did she like the dogwash?  How did you get her up into the tub?



This dogwash is about the height of a sofa (?) and is enclosed by plexiglass. It has a door and the dog just jumps up and in. Then has a hose with a sprayer attachment. And a "blowdryer" that just blows the water out of the coat. It`s a fantastic set up. She loved it-or at least didn`t seem to mind it. You clip them in by their collar so they can`t jump out. I still ended up soaked but with a smaller dog I`m sure I wouldn`t have been lol.


----------



## treeguy64 (Jul 17, 2019)

AZ Jim said:


> Moving?  Not out of Lake County I hope?  You are my only contact in my childhood home.  I'll never forget my little cat fishing trips on the lake or the site of Mt. konocti on a evening...


AJ, How did the cats hold their fishing rods?


----------



## treeguy64 (Jul 17, 2019)

Here's to you, Mrs. Robinson! Great dog!


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jul 17, 2019)

applecruncher said:


> Hope Gigi and Jezebel will get along.


 
Gigi was out on the deck this morning-it overlooks Jez` paddock. Jez let out her morning bray (I`ve been told it can be heard for miles) and Gigi just stared like "What in the HECK was THAT?!!?"


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 17, 2019)

gotta love the way dogs smile despite their past suffering


----------



## charry (Jul 17, 2019)

she is beautiful x


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 17, 2019)

treeguy64 said:


> AJ, How did the cats hold their fishing rods?


A little strange but they didn't hold the rods, they held the line........by the hook!


----------



## treeguy64 (Jul 17, 2019)

AZ Jim said:


> A little strange but they didn't hold the rods, they held the line........by the hook!


Ouch! Poor kitties.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 17, 2019)

treeguy64 said:


> Ouch! Poor kitties.


Just so there's no confusion here.  I LOVE cats, as in felines, but I was talking about catfish, which we call cats also.  Anyone who is cruel to our furry little kitties are supreme A**holes...


----------



## treeguy64 (Jul 17, 2019)

AZ Jim said:


> Just so there's no confusion here.  I LOVE cats, as in felines, but I was talking about catfish, which we call cats also.  Anyone who is cruel to our furry little kitties are supreme A**holes...


Sorry, AJ. My attempt at humor, in the preceding, did not go the way I wanted. You had previously written: " I'll never forget my little cat fishing trips on the lake......" I was riffing on the separation of "cat" and "fishing," instead of "catfishing."


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 17, 2019)

No biggie just didn't want anyone to think I was suggesting anything negative about our kitties.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jul 18, 2019)

So Jim-Did the pic I posted of Konocti look at all familiar to you?


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 18, 2019)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> So Jim-Did the pic I posted of Konocti look at all familiar to you?


It sure did.  That is a pretty view. Thanks for posting.


----------



## JimW (Jul 18, 2019)

Pretty dog Mrs Robinson! Congratulations and good luck with her!


----------



## Granny B. (Jul 20, 2019)

Congrats on your new family member.  She's a beauty.


----------

